# Low FODMAP - how many found this helped?



## Muze (Aug 31, 2007)

I have had IBS C for years and years,always had problems with bloating but recently this has got much worse with gas pains and hard stools and aches as these make their way along my intestine,and horrible bloating.
Thinking of trying Low FODMAP diet but it is so restrictive and,with my lifestyle,will take a lot of complicated organising.
I also have had eating disorder in the past so doing any kind of diet is something I would never consider unless I was desperate.
I have tried so many things that are supposed to help IBS and nothing has - most of them seem to address mainly people with IBS D.
Has anyone with IBS C found this diet helpful? How many people on here?


----------

